# newbie, looking into surroagcy



## jac123 (Jul 4, 2009)

hi, me and my dp have been offered surroagcy by my sister, wanting to know more about it but cant seem to get what am looking for, any suggestions, are has anyone been in the same situation? me and my dp are able to have babies, i cant carry them so i am looking to know is it straightfoward are is it complicated.

                                              jac


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, I do know of someone who has had several attempts (unfortunately unsuccessful) in India. The complication here is that the person who gives birth to a child is legally considered the mother, so after birth you would have to adopt the child. That's about all I know about it I'm afraid! Best of luck

J


----------



## jac123 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks for your reply, waiting to see my gp, so hopefully she will put us on the right road, cant seem to find what am looking for about surroagcy on the websites


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Jc try this web site http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/


----------

